# Menthol Ice



## Tweetie Pie (10/8/14)

I love this juice!!! it is awesome, the taste in my mouth so fresh. I found my fav juice!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ShaneW (10/8/14)

If you don't mind me asking, what did you smoke before vaping? 
@Rob Fisher is our resident VM menthol ice guru, he buys it by the litre

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tweetie Pie (10/8/14)

Marlboro gold, and the menthol one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeSnow (10/8/14)

I bought the bottle for me and this was not for me. Gave it to my girl @Tweetie Pie and she fell in love with it. Thx @ Rob Fisher for pointing out that juice.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ShaneW (10/8/14)

It is an incredible juice!


----------



## Tweetie Pie (10/8/14)

Agree 100% @ShaneW

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## andro (10/8/14)

Its my everyday favourite as well

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tweetie Pie (10/8/14)

Can't put this juice down, I am an adict now...... Thanxs @VapeSnow

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/8/14)

Now you all need to try VM Tropical Ice... it's Menthol Ice with a few drops of VM Coconut Concentrate added. I started off with 5 drops per 6ml of Menthol Ice and am now on 15 drops per 6ml of juice! I almost exclusively vape that.




I used to smoke Marlboro Blue Ice Stinkies.


----------



## VapeSnow (10/8/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Now you all need to try VM Tropical Ice... it's Menthol Ice with a few drops of VM Coconut Concentrate added. I started off with 5 drops per 6ml of Menthol Ice and am now on 15 drops per 6ml of juice! I almost exclusively vape that.
> 
> View attachment 9544
> 
> ...


@Tweetie Pie hates coconut. Any other juice concentrate to try?


----------



## Tweetie Pie (10/8/14)

Sounds nice, I will def try that some time. I have to say this Marlboro Blue Ice does not come close to the Menthol Ice. I give this juice a 20 out of 10! 
Know I love to vape, just needed to find my juice. Yum yum.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/8/14)

VapeSnow said:


> @Tweetie Pie hates coconut. Any other juice concentrate to try?


 
I haven't really tried any others other than Musk and that's a very much an acquired taste... remember the Musk Beechies...

I have been meaning to play with the rest of the concentrates and will keep you posted!


----------



## VapeSnow (10/8/14)

Awesome. I wont mind a musk vape. Sounds really good! Ill try that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BansheeZA (11/8/14)

That musk is rough... You can wash your gear as much as you want there will always be a musky undertone to everything. If that is the taste you are after then you are in for a treat. 

sent from my telegraph machine using Tapalalk stop

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tweetie Pie (11/8/14)

BansheeZA said:


> That musk is rough... You can wash your gear as much as you want there will always be a musky undertone to everything. If that is the taste you are after then you are in for a treat.
> 
> sent from my telegraph machine using Tapalalk stop


No thanx,  don't like that at all

Reactions: Like 1


----------

